# 1975 280z



## Guest (Nov 8, 2002)

i been thinking about buying a 1975 280z from my friends dad for $300. the only thing realy wrong with it is that the paint is a little crappy (no real noticable rust) and the cold start is leaking in fuel (well that what he said). i was just wondering how much i will be to fix it if i have too. i live in florida and i'm going to be driving it everyday. if i could be fix realtivly cheap or be bypased i sounds rather good i think. oh my friends dad bought it an auction and is selling it to me for what he got it for. also i dont know too much about this car so if you have any adivce about it i'll like to hear it.

~Kevin


----------



## fairgentleman Z (Nov 5, 2002)

Buy it if you have a *second car*.

You can usually find tons of z parts on ebay. I recomend buying another z at about the same price just for parts. It's actually cheaper in the long run.

Check underneth the passenger fender door hinge area and see how bad it is rusted, trust i know it's rusted there. If the rust hole is smaller than say your fist you're o.k. and can get it repaired later but if it really bad (which being a FL it souldn't), it might need more imidiate attention.

Buy a Haynes or Chilton manual and have fun with it.


----------

